# Reicht 1MB Cache



## Trout (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich hab vor mich diesen Prozessor zu kaufen
P4 560J 3,6GHz 800FSB und 1024 Cache.
Jetzt bin ich mir net sicher ober dieser Prozessor zukunftssicher ist,
da mache andere schon 2 MB haben.

thx
mfg
trout


----------



## Schisshase (4. Mai 2005)

Und bald haben sie 4 MB, und dann 8 MB... Zukunftssicher ist nix. Entscheidend ist einzig und alleine das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Wenn die 2 MB Variante z. B. 40% mehr kostet, aber nur 20% mehr leistet als die 1 MB CPU, hat sie das schlechtere Verhältnis.


----------



## Trout (4. Mai 2005)

der is sogar um 50% teuerer


----------



## cylord83 (4. Mai 2005)

Dem Pentium4 reichen sogar 512KB.


----------



## Freaky22 (4. Mai 2005)

cylord83 am 04.05.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Pentium4 reichen sogar 512KB.


Also der Cache in der CPU ist ja nicht so entscheidend für die Geschwindigkeit das hatte ja schon der Umstieg von 512 auf 1 Mb gezeigt.. von daher ists relativ wurscht. aber hab da nen tipp für dich  kauf dir nen asus PIV Board wo der Pentium M adapter von asus drauf passt.. dann haste sogar 2 MB und ne verdammt schnelle cpu..


----------



## Trout (4. Mai 2005)

Freaky22 am 04.05.2005 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> cylord83 am 04.05.2005 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pentium M is doch in laptops verlöted?!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2005)

Trout am 04.05.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab vor mich diesen Prozessor zu kaufen
> P4 560J 3,6GHz 800FSB und 1024 Cache.
> Jetzt bin ich mir net sicher ober dieser Prozessor zukunftssicher ist,
> ...



die 2mb bringen in etwa soviel, wie 150mhz mehr - in der regel ist also die 5xx reihe das deutlich günstigere angebot im vergleich zur 6xx.
deren vorteile liegen eher in 64bit (noch immer kein xp für verfügbar) und nx bit (wers braucht) sowie -im schnitt!- etwas geringere wäremabgabe.
grundsätzlich würde ich aktuell gar kein so775 system kaufen, da zur einführung der dualcores im sommer mit einem massivem preisrutsch gerechnet wird. (die 6xx sollen auf das preisniveau gleichgetakter 5xx fallen, letztere enventuell sogar zugunsten der weiter hochgezogenen cellis vom markt verschwinden)

der pentium m wird nicht verlötet, sitzt im so479m, den man neuerdings per adapter auch auf einigen so478 asus bords haben kann.
imho eine nette aufrüstoption, aber da sich die zahl der passenden kühler aktuell auf 1 beschränkt und die bords ohne pci-e &co doch ein bißchen veraltet sind, würde ich nicht zu einem entsprechenden neukauf raten.
wenn pentium m, dann gleich eines der neuen so479m bords auf i915?? (buchstaben vergessen) basis mit ddr2 und pci-e .
geschwindigkeitsmäßig dürften die genauso gut sein, viel teurer als adapter&bord kommt einem das auch nicht und man hat aktuelle technik.


----------

